# NEW Additions...



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

So I thought I would share the good news with everyone... I am going to be getting some Chocolate Tan Texel/Rex Does when they are ready in about a 1 1/2!!! I can't wait! I will post some pictures when I get them. So keep on checking back. Also one of them I am going to name Avirie, but what name suggestions do you have for another girl name?(I am only getting two)


----------

